# Wood for Labor



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

:blink: I'm needing help come September to harvest lumber, SOUTHERN YELLOW PINE,RED OAK,WHITE OAK,HICKORY,SWEETGUM, MAGNOLIA and HOLLY.
I have a Hudson 230 sawmill the tractor to pull them out also chainsaws all I need is someone that has experience to help cut the trees down saw the logs up and stack I figure on the wood we harvest we can come up with some kind of arrangement like so many board feet a day or 10 dollars an hour. :icon_smile:
I will provide the lunch and supper also if your not afraid of wood roaches I have a place we can shower and sleep:laughing::laughing:
We will be harvesting the wood in Rye Texas so goggle it and see if it's worth your time also you will need to sign a release form.
I put some video on u-tube go to this sight and check it out
I will have more later 
http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderbuzzsaw


----------

